# Epson WF 7210 Print Head is dead



## Firemonte (Mar 31, 2021)

I need to replace my 7210 print head yet the only replacement I can find is for the 7110. It looks the same, but is it really? Help?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As far as I know, the only difference between the 2 printers is the number of paper trays. 2 for yours, 1 for the 7110.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Same part number for both printers (FA13031)
Obviously the same printhead.


----------



## carod (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, do you know where can i get the FA13031 Printhead? Thank you!!!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

carod said:


> Hi, do you know where can i get the FA13031 Printhead? Thank you!!!











55.69US $ 10% OFF|188 T1881 Printhead Print Head For Epson Wf-3620 Wf-3621 Wf-3640 Wf-3641 Wf-7110 Wf-7111 Wf-7610 Wf-7611 Wf-7620 Wf-7621 L1455 - Printer Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




These are refurbished but they are cheap.

If you want a new one:








Epson FA13021 Print Head


Epson FA13021 Print Head (FA13031). Unmatched Quality and Fast Shipping at Canada's Lowest Prices. Prime Parts Inc




www.primeparts.ca


----------



## carod (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you very much!!!


----------

